# Texas Upper Coast Winter Flyfishing



## sjrobin

Hi Whiskey, 

In spite of what a lot of long rodders say, flyfishing for reds in Texas or for that matter anywhere on the gulf coast is a year round sport and my favorite time of year to fly fish for reds. First of all, this winter's weather is not usual, so this year has been more difficult. There have been a very limited number of sight fishing days with El Nino rain and overcast. The rain runoff has a lot of normally clear mainland marshes sporting off color water. I have been on the water just four times since December 1. I fished clients in Matagorda Friday and we had ten to fifteen shots and landed two in less than a foot of water. Red drum are comfortable in cold shallow water.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

sjrobin said:


> Hi Whiskey,
> 
> In spite of what a lot of long rodders say, flyfishing for reds in Texas or for that matter anywhere on the gulf coast is a year round sport and my favorite time of year to fly fish for reds. First of all, this winter's weather is not usual, so this year has been more difficult. There have been a very limited number of sight fishing days with El Nino rain and overcast. The rain runoff has a lot of normally clear mainland marshes sporting off color water. I have been on the water just four times since December 1. I fished clients in Matagorda Friday and we had ten to fifteen shots and landed two in less than a foot of water. Red drum are comfortable in cold shallow water.


Thanks, SJ. I suppose my biggest challenge has been overcoming the winds. I have one year old twins, so my fishing opportunities at the moment are limited by whether or not momma feels like heading to the beach house - which is not often this time of year. The couple times I've been out, its been blowing 15+, and I'm fighting fast drifts and a spinning skiff so much that I can't work an area of water. I know where to find clear water at just about any time, so I guess Ill just keep hacking away and focus on less windy days.


----------



## sjrobin

sjrobin said:


> Hi Whiskey,
> 
> In spite of what a lot of long rodders say, flyfishing for reds in Texas or for that matter anywhere on the gulf coast is a year round sport and my favorite time of year to fly fish for reds. First of all, this winter's weather is not usual, so this year has been more difficult. There have been a very limited number of sight fishing days with El Nino rain and overcast. The rain runoff has a lot of normally clear mainland marshes sporting off color water. I have been on the water just four times since December 1. I fished clients in Matagorda Friday and we had ten to fifteen shots and landed two in less than a foot of water. Red drum are comfortable in cold shallow water.


I was interrupted , but let me add that north shorelines of any Texas Bay can be very good sight casting in the winter. On a super low tide days we have had to get out of the skiff and push it over a sandbar to get to a trough that had a few reds in it. And to get to that shoreline we had to navigate two to three foot seas. My point is to open up your water choices you need the tools. One of the things I like best about fishing from a shallow draft skiff is that almost any shallow water is accessible. I like finding fish in places I have never looked before and just looking in Texas that would take a lifetime.


----------



## WillW

sjrobin said:


> I was interrupted , but let me add that north shorelines of any Texas Bay can be very good sight casting in the winter. On a super low tide days we have had to get out of the skiff and push it over a sandbar to get to a trough that had a few reds in it. And to get to that shoreline we had to navigate two to three foot seas. My point is to open up your water choices you need the tools. One of the things I like best about fishing from a shallow draft skiff is that almost any shallow water is accessible. I like finding fish in places I have never looked before and just looking in Texas that would take a lifetime.


I second those observations. New water is great especially when factoring in wind. Don't be afraid to travel by land or sea. There are a lot of boat ramps in our area.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Thanks, guys! Some good info and a bit of a confidence booster. See ya out there.

I have read a pile of good reviews on Chico F.'s _Fly Fishing for Redfish, _and I'm curious if either of you have read it, and whether you think its content is applicable to our region. Opinions? My birthday is about a week away, and you guys are probably needing gift ideas for me.


----------



## sjrobin

I have not read Chico's redfish book, but with his fifty years of fly fishing experience he may have some good tips. I have met him and he is a nice guy. In one of the more memorable Walker's Cay Chronicles episodes, Chico and Flip are sight casting out of an aluminum flat bottom boat in the IRL and Chico hooks a thirty inch trout and says "That fish doesn't know it yet, but she is in trouble." Not sure why I remember that from twenty five years ago. 
So Whiskey which skiff do you use and which bay do you normally fish? Call me if you would like to fish local sometime.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

sjrobin said:


> I have not read Chico's redfish book, but with his fifty years of fly fishing experience he may have some good tips. I have met him and he is a nice guy. In one of the more memorable Walker's Cay Chronicles episodes, Chico and Flip are sight casting out of an aluminum flat bottom boat in the IRL and Chico hooks a thirty inch trout and says "That fish doesn't know it yet, but she is in trouble." Not sure why I remember that from twenty five years ago.
> So Whiskey which skiff do you use and which bay do you normally fish? Call me if you would like to fish local sometime.


I ran a Majek Extreme for years around Chocolate/West Bay/Christmas/Freeport. I, like many others, did a lot of wadefishing, and in the summers waded and flyfished the marshes.

This year I purchased a new Ankona Copperhead. I've only had it out a couple times. I still spend a lot of my time in and around Freeport, Christmas, and Chocolate.

As mentioned before, I am at the mercy of my wife and twins for fishing time, but I expect we will down at the coast a hell of a lot more once warmer temps show up. I will hit you up once summer gets a little closer. P.S. I'm gonna get the Chico book.


----------



## Sublime

I've got the same problem. I can find all the reds I want around Freeport by chunking lures, they are plentiful if you know where to look. Those same spots are not conducive to sight casting though which is what I do 95% of the time. East Matagorda is my usual destination, but I can't find them there in the winter although admittedly I don't frequent the north shoreline that much. So that usually means casting to sheepies which can frustrate anyone.


----------



## sjrobin

Hey Whiskey, are you playing air guitar in your profile pic or is that a casting practice move?


----------



## sjrobin

I hunted some clear water late yesterday afternoon in Christmas Bay and did not see one red fish.


----------



## Sublime

sjrobin said:


> I hunted some clear water late yesterday afternoon in Christmas Bay and did not see one red fish.



I hate Christmas Bay. Okay, hate is a strong word. I'll put this way, in the same amount of time it takes me to drive to Christmas Bay, I can be in other spots that offer so much more water and potential.


----------



## sjrobin

Inconsistent for sure. The west wind had north shore west bay off color so I just looked for sight fish water. I did not have much time to look though. Just three hours or so. Looked at some marsh edges in Chocolate also. When do you take delivery of the new skiff? Spear Glades?


----------



## Whiskey Angler

sjrobin said:


> Hey Whiskey, are you playing air guitar in your profile pic or is that a casting practice move?


That is me playing air guitar at a small saloon in Silverton Colorado, shortly before my group was asked to leave the establishment. Texas had worn out its welcome in that town that night.


----------



## MariettaMike

Back in the late 70's we used to sleep in the truck camper at Bastrop Marina to duck hunt around Brazoria at dusk & dawn and fish Bastrop or Christmas during the day. Water was so clear you could cherry pick only the biggest oysters. Not sure if you could still do that, and I'm quite sure you won't find anyone still running a stick steer Tiger bass boat.


----------



## sjrobin

Dam Mike we probably crossed paths a few times in Bastrop Bayou. Some of my top ten best waterfowl hunts occurred in the Texaco cane brakes off Alligator Lake. Some times we would go in from the ICW but only on weekdays. We co-existed with the Texaco hunters for six years or so and it was great while it lasted. Those were point system days and many times four hunters would have forty ducks, most of them pintails. As you probably know, the entire peninsula is now a part of Brazoria NWR and closed to hunters.


----------



## jsnipes

I also suck at finding fish in the wintertime. Fishing out of a kayak for now, always am able to sight-fish in summer/fall but then it shuts down. Finding places to put in and make reasonable paddle in winter seems tough.

Anyone go today? Nice but cold AF. Thinking about trying tomorrow...need to buy a boat


----------



## sjrobin

jsnipes said:


> I also suck at finding fish in the wintertime. Fishing out of a kayak for now, always am able to sight-fish in summer/fall but then it shuts down. Finding places to put in and make reasonable paddle in winter seems tough.
> 
> Anyone go today? Nice but cold AF. Thinking about trying tomorrow...need to buy a boat


My last trip was Wednesday in Port A . Tuesday half day in St Charles and Aransas Bay. Sighted three or four spooky reds in St Charles but did not cast to any solo trip. Got to within fifty yards of three whooping cranes. Sighted ten or so reds in Corpus Christi Bay with a client. Caught one. We also found a few large black drum and large reds floating off the Ingleside channel in four feet of water. Client had casting plug instead of fly rod when the big reds floated up. No connections. Put 22 miles on the Pro Tuesday and 36 Wednesday. You could paddle to the reds I saw in St Charles but you might not see them sitting in the yak. Few and far between.


----------



## sjrobin

If you Texas guys want reports with video PM your email and I will share on icloud or Google drive.
Let me know if you use a Mac or PC for cloud sharing.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

I tried going Saturday but there wasn't any water! that north wind @ 30MPH can make the water disappear quick. ended up scouting our beach front for wade-able structure. Found several new spots for trout this summer. its the only structure on the beach front that can be waded.


----------



## LC_Yakr

Whiskey,
How do you like your Ankona? I too fish the same areas but have been debating on an IPB, Ankona, Mitzi or maybe a Gheenoe.

Just curious about your experience so far.





Whiskey Angler said:


> I ran a Majek Extreme for years around Chocolate/West Bay/Christmas/Freeport. I, like many others, did a lot of wadefishing, and in the summers waded and flyfished the marshes.
> 
> This year I purchased a new Ankona Copperhead. I've only had it out a couple times. I still spend a lot of my time in and around Freeport, Christmas, and Chocolate.
> 
> As mentioned before, I am at the mercy of my wife and twins for fishing time, but I expect we will down at the coast a hell of a lot more once warmer temps show up. I will hit you up once summer gets a little closer. P.S. I'm gonna get the Chico book.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

LC_Yakr said:


> Whiskey,
> How do you like your Ankona? I too fish the same areas but have been debating on an IPB, Ankona, Mitzi or maybe a Gheenoe.
> 
> Just curious about your experience so far.


I am a happy customer. I did all the electrical and accessory rigging myself, so it is setup exactly how I want it. The performance of the boat does well around our area of TX, with the exception of navigating the BIGger chop you would find in west bay on windy days. On days like that, stick to the ICW, shorelines, and channels when moving from place to place. I would say that of the choices you listed, I like the copperhead or cayenne best, but there was an IPB / Bonefish that was just built by a member of Microskiff that turned out beautifully.

I am having a blast in the copperhead, I can get up in all the small little creeks and sub 12" flats, that I couldn't touch in my old Majek.


----------



## LC_Yakr

Do you have a tiller or center console?

QUOTE="Whiskey Angler, post: 295501, member: 8607"]I am a happy customer. I did all the electrical and accessory rigging myself, so it is setup exactly how I want it. The performance of the boat does well around our area of TX, with the exception of navigating the BIGger chop you would find in west bay on windy days. On days like that, stick to the ICW, shorelines, and channels when moving from place to place. I would say that of the choices you listed, I like the copperhead or cayenne best, but there was an IPB / Bonefish that was just built by a member of Microskiff that turned out beautifully.

I am having a blast in the copperhead, I can get up in all the small little creeks and sub 12" flats, that I couldn't touch in my old Majek.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Whiskey Angler

LC_Yakr said:


> Do you have a tiller or center console?
> 
> QUOTE="Whiskey Angler, post: 295501, member: 8607"]I am a happy customer. I did all the electrical and accessory rigging myself, so it is setup exactly how I want it. The performance of the boat does well around our area of TX, with the exception of navigating the BIGger chop you would find in west bay on windy days. On days like that, stick to the ICW, shorelines, and channels when moving from place to place. I would say that of the choices you listed, I like the copperhead or cayenne best, but there was an IPB / Bonefish that was just built by a member of Microskiff that turned out beautifully.
> 
> I am having a blast in the copperhead, I can get up in all the small little creeks and sub 12" flats, that I couldn't touch in my old Majek.


[/QUOTE]
Center Console. I have some build pics in bragging section under the ed named "Houston Bound Ankona Copperhead".... or something like that.


----------



## Copperspoonfly

Whiskey,

Have you considered a road trip to Lousiana? There are tons of bull reds in the LA marsh during the winter. I just got from a weekend in Cocodrie and we probably saw 60 bull reds during a one day guided trip there.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Copperspoonfly said:


> Whiskey,
> 
> Have you considered a road trip to Lousiana? There are tons of bull reds in the LA marsh during the winter. I just got from a weekend in Cocodrie and we probably saw 60 bull reds during a one day guided trip there.


I most certainly have, and I will next year. I have a pair of one year old twins, so I'm try to limit my out-of-town trips until they get a little bit bigger. I'm doing a 4-day kayak trip down the Devil's river in west TX at the start of April, so I've cashed in all my honey-please points for that trip.

I will be doing the LA thing next year though.


----------



## sjrobin

If you have had a chance to look at some of the winter Texas video from the post view from a skiff you will notice how clear the water in our bays can get in the winter months. Another reason I like to hunt fish in the winter.


----------

